# Help with forms



## wesp1960 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey there guys and gals. If someone could answer this question, it would be so helpful. I'm filling out forms about self-employment and under Type of self-employment should I answer, Independent Contractor? And under, Type of ownership arrangement, should I answer, Sole Owner, Corp., LLC, Partnership or Other? Thanks as always for the help. Wes


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wesp1960 said:


> Hey there guys and gals. If someone could answer this question, it would be so helpful. I'm filling out forms about self-employment and under Type of self-employment should I answer, Independent Contractor? And under, Type of ownership arrangement, should I answer, Sole Owner, Corp., LLC, Partnership or Other? Thanks as always for the help. Wes


What kind of forms are you filling out for self employment? Are they tax forms? Are you an Uber driver? Are you self employed? Do you operate as a corp? Are you an LLC? Do you operate under a partnership agreement? Need more detail to answer your questions.


----------

